# Ipad air 16 ou 32 giga ?



## hozuki (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour/bonsoir,
Je compte m'acheté bientôt un Ipad air et je me demandais si je m'achetais un 16 giga je ne deviendrais pas vite limité en place ? Je compte mettre un peut de musique pas de film et quelques bonnes applications/jeux (comme infinity blade qui fait 1 giga ).
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (5 Février 2014)

16Go pourraient être largement suffisants si:
< 3go de musique
+ environ 4 Go de jeux
+ tout le reste, en général les apps ne prennent jamais plus de 100Mo chacune.

Donc il devrait te rester 2-3Go de disponible sur 13,7.


----------



## Tox (5 Février 2014)

16 Go est insuffisant dans de nombreux cas. Une tablette ayant cette capacité devrait plutôt être dédiée à la consultation de contenu en ligne...

Expérience faite avec une Nexus 10 16 Go et un iPad Air 64 Go.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je dirais 32 Go sans hésiter.
Si tu prends bien en main ta tablette, 16 Go vont te sembler rapidement trop peu.


----------



## tropezina (6 Février 2014)

Bonjour
Avec l iPad air 16go j ai opté de  l accompagner d un DD externe WIFI lacie fuel de 1To et la pas de problèmes


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Février 2014)

Moins de 64 Go: inutilisable

64 Go limite

128 commence a être confortable...

J'ai eu un iphone 16Go, un 3GS 32 Go, un 4s 32 Go, un ipad 2 64 Go et un air 128 Go, je pense avoir pas mal de recul sur la question..,


----------



## MaitreYODA (6 Février 2014)

@Moumou92

Ça dépend vraiment comment on utilise ses appareils: j'ai un iPhone 64go, evidemment ça fait du bien de ne pas avoir à se soucier de l'espace de stockage mais 32Go auraient été largement suffisant dans mon cas. 
Mais pour l'iPad, c'est vrai que les 64Go seraient très vite remplis chez moi...


----------



## Quelquun (7 Février 2014)

16 G, c'est beaucoup trop léger. J'ai troqué mon 16 contre un 64, et ça fait du bien de ne pas être tout le temps en train d'enlever un truc pour en mettre un autre !


----------



## cillab (7 Février 2014)

Quelquun a dit:


> 16 G, c'est beaucoup trop léger. J'ai troqué mon 16 contre un 64, et ça fait du bien de ne pas être tout le temps en train d'enlever un truc pour en mettre un autre !




 bonjour
un 32 c'est un minimum le 64 c'est bien si tu mets quelques films  prend VLC
pas de problémes de codecs au niveau du son 
mais si tu a gagner au LOTO prend le 128  lol


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Février 2014)

Pourquoi loto? Ça reste quand même très abordable...


----------



## cillab (7 Février 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pourquoi loto? Ça reste quand même très abordable...



 oui bien sur  765 en wifi   et 895 cellular  si tu apelle ca trés abordable
abordable a la rigueur  tu peut enlever le  TRES  
je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoups de jeunes qui prendront un 128GO
a moins que les parents foncent derriere


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Février 2014)

Je n'ai jamais dit que c'était destiné aux jeunes pour ce prix aujourd'hui, qu'est-ce que tu peux avoir :

Un iPhone d'entrée de gamme
Un portable d'entrée de gamme

Je considère en faire beaucoup plus avec mon iPad aujourd'hui qu'avec mon iPhone ou mon ordinateur portable pour moi le prix est relativement abordable

Et n'Exagérons rien, moins de 800  ce n'est quand même pas une grosse somme


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pourquoi loto? Ça reste quand même très abordable...





Moumou92 a dit:


> Et n'Exagérons rien, moins de 800  ce n'est quand même pas une grosse somme


Je crois qu'on a compris

Néanmoins ne préjuge pas des moyens financiers des autres posteurs :mouais:


----------



## hozuki (8 Février 2014)

ok je vais prendre un 32 giga, merci pour vos réponses (64 giga et 128 n'étant absolument pas dans mes moyens d'étudiant).


----------



## cillab (8 Février 2014)

hozuki a dit:


> ok je vais prendre un 32 giga, merci pour vos réponses (64 giga et 128 n'étant absolument pas dans mes moyens d'étudiant).



sage décision tu va pouvoir en mettre de la zik


----------



## Tox (9 Février 2014)

La bonne décision !


----------



## pokpok33 (12 Février 2014)

Le 16 ne devrait même pas/plus exister. C'est trop limite.
Le 32 est un très bon choix pour quelqu'un qui découvre l'ipad et jauger ces besoins.
Perso Ipad Air 128Gb je suis à plus de la moitié.


----------

